
Things I Send to Recruiters - cnp
https://www.stilldrinking.org/things-i-send-to-recruiters
======
gumby
Dear Peter⁠, I see from your postings you have a sense of humor, have
justifiably no patience for the tech-fad-of-the-month and apparently plenty of
spare time at Seven Rooms (which shows you aren't being challenged). Sounds
like you're ready to step up for a bigger adventure!

I represent a growing firm that totally OWNS the COBOL-90 deployment market.
Yes, it's Wall Street (without the hassle of actually going to Wall Street --
we're in rural Jersey). We blend the modern (we do agile stand ups every 15
minutes) and all the usual employee "perks" (vending machine updated monthly,
all the coffee you can drink -- refill the percolator if you take the last
cup!) and of course the traditional "water cooler" where you can talk with
your colleagues about last night's TV shows or what tie to wear during the
four (yes, four!) scheduled 10-minute breaks. And no fussing with cranky
tools, our COBOL compilers have been chugging along without problems for
DECADES.

I'm passionately awaiting your reply, g

------
liquidcool
So he actually gives a response? Callooh callay!

I'd say none of the recruiter emails were terrible, but I see the points about
requiring passion and code ownership.

Also, he makes a point about emails going to his personal email address. I've
had companies email my "friends and family" address, which must've been
harvested from private mailing lists, and that does cross a line.

------
iblaine
>[https://www.stilldrinking.org/things-i-send-to-
recruiters](https://www.stilldrinking.org/things-i-send-to-recruiters)

Or how to be an asshole to recruiters. As problematic as recruiter spam may
be, sending a childish retort is not the solution.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
The recruiters probably laughed their asses off.

They're the email equivalent of telemarketers. Having someone tell you to
screw of in a witty, satirical way brightens up your day a lot more funny than
being hung up on.

~~~
gumby
I agree, I"m sure these get passed around since by far the most frequent
response is radio silence.

